# Sticky  September Special: Antimode 8033Cinema



## Creative Sound

We are overstocked on this so there is a special price for the month of September. See the website Antimode 8033S for details.


----------



## Creative Sound

We are continuing this special until stock is reduced.

Please also ask about special pricing on the other DSPeaker products.


----------

